# Linux Server als Proxy und/oder Standardgateway definieren



## sevi (3. Januar 2004)

Hi!

Voraussetzungen:
<ul>
<li>Server mit SuSE 8.2</li>
<li>Adsl Internetzugang am Server (Alcatel Speedtouch USB)</li>
</ul>
Ich möchte diesen einen Internetzugang allen Hosts in meinem Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellen (teilweise Linux-Hosts und Win-Hosts). Mein Problem ist: Ich weiß so überhaupt nicht, was ich dafür tun muss. Muss ich den Linux Server als Proxy definieren? Wenn ja wie funktioniert das? Oder muss ich "nur" den Linux Server als Standardgateway definieren? Oder muss ich einen DNS-Server aus dem Linux Server machen?

Viele Fragen ich weiß...
Hoffe mein Problem klar geschildert zu haben.
Danke im Voraus für eure Hilfe!


----------



## JohannesR (3. Januar 2004)

Ip-Forwarding aktivieren und den Rechner bei allen Clients als Gateway eintragen. So einfach


----------



## sevi (3. Januar 2004)

wie erreiche ich ein IP-Forwarding

als ich mal versucht habe:
die IP-Forwarding kann ich die trotz  Firewall  aktivieren, bei der Einstellung bekomme ich nähmlich den Hinweis, dass die Einstellungen im Disput stehen, oder so ähnlich...

Danke!


----------



## JohannesR (4. Januar 2004)

Naja, du musst erstmal in die Datei /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward eine 1 schreiben, dass tust du per
	
	
	



```
# echo "1" > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/ip_forward
```
In deiner Firewall musst du dann noch Masquerading aktivieren:
	
	
	



```
iptables -t nat -A POSTROUTING -o ippp0 -j MASQUERADE
```
Aber das ist etwas kompliziert, es gibt Firewall-Generatoren im Netz, z.B. auf http://harry.homelinux.org, da kannst du das einstellen.


----------



## sevi (4. Januar 2004)

Danke werds so versuchen


----------

